# Chelsea bread



## mom2girls (Nov 17, 2005)

i there, i am looking for a recipie for this bread. it is a sweet yeast bread with candied fruit inside. it is oh so good.  thanks. tracy


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 17, 2005)

In the UK we call them Chelsea buns.  I used to love them when I was a child!

Here's a British recipe for the buns

http://www.britannia.com/cooking/recipes/chelseabuns.html


----------



## mom2girls (Nov 17, 2005)

I wonder if I could make that recipie in a loaf pan?? It sound so very yummy   Thanks, Tracy


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 17, 2005)

I've only made them in the traditional 'bun' format - you roll it up like a swiss roll.


----------



## mom2girls (Nov 19, 2005)

Well, I could not find what I wanted so I used my normal whole wheat recipie, added a bit of honey, raisons and candied fruit. Oh my it is good!!! Not what I would buy in the store but tastey anyway.. Tracy


----------

